# [Ebay] AMD 5770 von Club3D (ab Werk übertaktet), 1024MB



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2011)

*[Ebay] AMD 5770 von Club3D (ab Werk übertaktet), 1024MB*

Jo, hier der Link, geht eine Woche, wenn nicht einer per Sofort-Kauf zuschlägt  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Club3D-AMD-Radeon-HD-5770-OC-ab-Werk-ubertaktet-1GB-/160552435814?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item2561abc066


----------



## Zapped (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Ebay] AMD 5770 von Club3D (ab Werk übertaktet), 1024MB*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Jo, hier der Link, geht eine Woche, wenn nicht einer per Sofort-Kauf zuschlägt
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Club3D-AMD-Radeon-HD-5770-OC-ab-Werk-ubertaktet-1GB-/160552435814?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_Computer_Graphikkarten&hash=item2561abc066


Kann es sein das du den Preis für den DHL Versand vergessen hast?    



> als DHL-Paket für Euro


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Ebay] AMD 5770 von Club3D (ab Werk übertaktet), 1024MB*

jo, stimmt - danke. Hab es ergänzt. Aber bei "Versand und Zahlungsmethoden stand alles schon korrekt drin


----------

